# Definitive Seiko Divers?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

C'mon then people, what do you think is the definitive Seiko divers watch?


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

avidfan said:


> C'mon then people, what do you think is the definitive Seiko divers watch?


My head says SKX007, my heart says 6306/9. I'd love to come on and spouted about the individuality of the black Knight, the unique Samurai, the quirkiness of the big fat Sumo and it's narrow bracelet, the Tuna and it's many fans, the Monster and the fact that most other Seiko Divers are actually bigger than it so it's possibly a misnomer, but, the fact is, the SKX007/9 and the 6306/9 are loved by enthusiasts and 'Normal people alike. The are just so accessible! They don't cost a bomb, the automatic movements are reliable and bullet proof and they will probably last a lifetime!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

SKX779 on rubber


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Seiko 6105-8110...


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

Definitive? My head says the 6309-7040. But my heart says the one that really kicked it off for Seiko the 6217-8000. But then again I love my 6105-8110. And my 6306-7001. And my 6217-8001's. And my ...... oh I give up! Ask me an easier question


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone got any nice pictures? Been trying to figure out what Seiko Diver to get.


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

Faijex said:


> Anyone got any nice pictures? Been trying to figure out what Seiko Diver to get.


Some of mine:

1965 6217-8000










1967 6217-8001










1971 6150-8110










1976 6306-7001










1977 6309-7040


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

For me its the 6159 7001 from the 1960s, a total tool watch, monoblock case, 300M, Hi Beat movement.....

Just gorgeous.... I wish I had one....

( Pic by Randal Benson, nicked off the net..)


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

Faijex said:


> Anyone got any nice pictures? Been trying to figure out what Seiko Diver to get.


Why not get all of them, like me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

jasonm said:


> For me its the 6159 7001 from the 1960s, a total tool watch, monoblock case, 300M, Hi Beat movement.....
> 
> Just gorgeous.... I wish I had one....
> 
> ( Pic by Randal Benson, nicked off the net..)


I've just been looking at those, the cases are fantastic on them but the prices :shocking: :shocking:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

avidfan said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > For me its the 6159 7001 from the 1960s, a total tool watch, monoblock case, 300M, Hi Beat movement.....
> ...


Less than a Submariner of the same vintage


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

The black face, the nice shape of the hands, the pepsi bezel, the jubilee bracelet, and the high accuracy all add up to make this the definitive Seiko diver imo.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Suprised nobody has mentioned the Marinemaster 300 - Fantastic build quality on these higher spec Seikos ... Paul


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

Faijex said:


> Anyone got any nice pictures? Been trying to figure out what Seiko Diver to get.


Quick 'n' Dirty but there's a couple to compare:


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

i would say the 007


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

All of Seikos are great.I can`t choose diver too :to_become_senile:


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

I like all the seiko's too.


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

....sorry, also meant to say ....all the seiko divers, particularly like the coloured dial watches.


----------

